# Anyone tried Gtechniq on their car?



## Gtechniq_Amy (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi there,

Was just wondering whether anyone had any experiences they want to share of using Gtechniq products?

Amy


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It's an excellent product Amy, I don't use anything else now


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I've used C2v3 as a sealer over waxes before and its excellent.

Really need to up my post-count on DW to get the discount on more stuff


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Gtechniq_Amy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Was just wondering whether anyone had any experiences they want to share of using Gtechniq products?
> 
> Amy


yes, http://www.tlcdetailing.co.uk/work/pors ... -c1-exo-v2


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

what is this ?what will it do ? :?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

ttpos said:


> what is this ?what will it do ? :?


Depends what product Amy means. GTechniq is the brand rather than a specific product. They make loads of car detailing stuff.
I've used the glass polish and water repellent and they're fantastic. I use the glass repellent on my rear window and as soon as you drive off it clears.


----------



## Niallt1892 (May 10, 2014)

I've used the water repellent and it's great when on the motor way and it's heavy rain fall but if your just doing 30mph around the streets and it's drizzling it just sits and does to fly off like it does at higher speeds, so when i went to use my wipers they juddered awfully.


----------

